# Camping Cheques



## shrimper (Nov 14, 2009)

Just received my camping cheques and site directory.The information page on spain says you must now carry wedge blocks.Is this a new directive?.Thanks Keith.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Wedge blocks to me sound like the levelling blocks which most people with motorhomes carry anyway.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Melly said:


> Wedge blocks to me sound like the levelling blocks which most people with motorhomes carry anyway.


Not to be confused with wedgie blocks. These are worn in the Y-front department! :wink:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I have always found the AA web site to be the most up to date on this sort of thing. See

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/spain.pdf

Estonia is the only place that I have heard requires wheel chocks. 8O :? :roll:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/estonia.pdf


----------

